# How easily the lies come lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this is an every day event in Egypt but it did make me laugh.. at the bare cheek of the man

Last week the stairs leading down to my apartment floor where covered in cigarette ends and dust and I blamed the decorators who are in working next door. I presumed they were sitting there having a smoke break. 

Yesterday I was standing waiting for the lift when I could see the legs of a man on the floor above brushing the first three steps down towards my apartment.. he then disappeared.. 

Today I walked up the stairs to discover he had brushed all the dirt and dust into the corner of the stairs so that of course the minute the wind blow it would all land on my floor.

I went into the reception of the business above me and explained to the receptionist what had happened even giving the time when he done it. The office boy was called and shown what he had done.. he looked at her and looked at me then her and told her no it was not him and I must be lying lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> this is an every day event in Egypt but it did make me laugh.. at the bare cheek of the man
> 
> Last week the stairs leading down to my apartment floor where covered in cigarette ends and dust and I blamed the decorators who are in working next door. I presumed they were sitting there having a smoke break.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:...you've got to give it to them when it comes to telling lies...they have perfected the art,can even look you in the eye when telling the biggest porky


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Who did he blame?

It's not a full show unless the blame is laid on someone else.

Lie, deny, blame.

That's the routine.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Who did he blame?
> 
> It's not a full show unless the blame is laid on someone else.
> 
> ...





Well I guess he must have been hoping I would put my hands up lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've been having a problem with a neighbor in my building.

I TOOK a PICTURE OF THE NEIGHBOR CREATING THE PROBLEM. When I confronted him with the PICTURE, he denied doing it.

WTF


----------

